# BMW Motorrad sets new sales record in 2012



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

In 2012 BMW Motorrad supplied 106,358 (prev. yr.: 104,286 units / + 2.0 %) motorcycles and maxi scooters to its customers worldwide, thereby achieving a new all-time sales high. In the month of December deliveries increased as compared to the equivalent month of the previous year by 43.4 % to 6,069 units (prev. yr.: 4,232 units).

The strongest single market in 2012 was Germany once again. 20,516 vehicles remained in the domestic market, around one fifth of all supplies. The second and third largest markets were the USA (12,100 units) and France (10,950 units). Heavily influenced by economic developments, Italy achieved fourth position (10,200 units), having previously been BMW Motorrad's second largest market. Meanwhile Brazil moved its way up to fifth place with 7,442 units. Four models are now produced for the local market by BMW Motorrad in Manaus/Brazil in response to the growing importance of this market.

BMW Motorrad was able to assert its market leadership in Germany, Italy and Spain in the relevant market segment over 500 cc.

*Air-cooled R 1200 GS is the most successful BMW motorcycle*
In its last year of production, the big travel enduro R 1200 GS with air-cooled boxer engine was once again the most successful BMW motorcycle (17,249 units), followed by the F 800 GS (11,487 units) and the R 1200 GS Adventure (10,203 units). Subsequent rankings were occupied the superbike S 1000 RR (8,970 units) and the touring classic R 1200 RT (7,909 units). The super touring bikes K 1600 GT and GTL were also high on the popularity scale, with 10,033 sold in total.

Stephan Schaller, President of BMW Motorrad: "Never before in the history of BMW Motorrad have we been able to sell as many vehicles. We have achieved this magnificent retail success in the context of a very difficult motorcycle market, especially in Europe. I would like to thank all our customers most sincerely for having placed their trust in us. The new all-time sales high demonstrates that our motorcycles and maxi scooters have been received extremely well. We are on the right track with our product and sales strategy and we will power ahead at full pace to enable ongoing growth. In December we started supplying to customers what is currently the most innovative vehicle in the 1000 cc supersports segment: the new HP4. The three special boxer models "90 years of BMW Motorrad" will arrive at dealerships in January. In February we will start supplying the new mid-range touring bike F 800 GT. And March 2013 sees the launch of the successor to our bestseller. The all new R 1200 GS - containing our entire experience drawn from over 30 years of GS development. It offers significantly enhanced performance, a higher level of touring and off-road suitability, more equipment, enhanced safety and comfort and a distinctive, modern GS design. We are confident that the new version of the world's top-selling travel enduro bike will attract even more customers. We also anticipate powerful growth stimuli from our maxi scooters. Since the market launch in the second half of 2012 we have been able to sell almost 5,300 vehicles and we now look forward to the first whole sales year. There are lots of new products in store for our customers in 2013 - the year of our 90th anniversary. Based on our ongoing product offensive we feel confident as we look ahead to the upcoming season. Our aim is to surpass the 2012 record once again."

*Husqvarna Motorcycles 15.7 % above previous year*
Husqvarna Motorcycles supplied a total of 10,751 vehicles (prev. yr.: 9,286 units / + 15.7 %) to the Husqvarna dealer network from January up to and including December. Supplies in the month of December itself totalled 1,267 vehicles (previous year: 1,330 units / - 4.7 %).

The most popular models in the single-cylinder sports segment (enduro, supermoto, motocross) were the 250/310 cc (2,758 units) and the 449/511 cc (1,627 units).

In the segment of motorcycles designed for on-road use, 1,936 of the models Nuda 900 and Nuda 900R were supplied as of December, as well as 1,321 of the models TR 650 Terra and TR 650 Strada.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm just hoping they make an RS version of the new water-boxer. :thumbup:


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

Im hoping for an S or RS version of the 6cyl as currently there isnt a 2 up bike in production I like, If I had to replace my 08 K1200GT today I would be looking real hard at a Multistrada S


----------

